# Squirrel traps



## cameron.todd (Aug 4, 2007)

Does anyone know how to make a squirrel trap?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Google wooden box trap, or something like that and it will give you some pics that are pretty easy to figure ot.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

just take a pvc pipe that is big enough to place a 110 or 120 in, notch the sides for the springs. Place it on a tree limb and screw it down with some food in it. peanut butter works well. bait it for a few days then place a trap at either end and it should be a done deal. 
xdeano


----------



## cameron.todd (Aug 4, 2007)

thanks for the help.


----------



## Poirier (Jan 28, 2008)

you can also use a rat trap. Nail it to a tree where theres lots of foot prints and then put some peanut butter on the latch and BANG there goes youre squirrel


----------

